# Over 6 Million vehicles recalled in last few months by Toyota..



## MileHigh

As well as 5 plants shutdown for the time...3 of which are in the US, where Americans work...

As of right now..there are 8 models of Toyota's you can't even purchase if you wanted to at dealerships..

On the list are 07-10 Tundra....lmfao:laugh:

Don't believe me????...Look it up on google.

Buy American!!


----------



## show-n-go

Every car company has had recalls at some point. I don't see whats so funny about it really, there are a ton of these on the road and people could die. Maybe you think that is funny. Or is it funny that some AMERICANS that work in the factory are losing some hours untill this gets worked out?

And as usual the news isn't 100% right, We have plenty of New Toyotas on the lot that can be bought right now, Not all of them qualify for the recall.


----------



## MileHigh

Your right...It's not funny..but I never said American's losing jobs in this economy was funny, nor people's accelerator getting stuck and possibly crashing. 

I'm just laughing at all of the recent quality control issues found at Toyota...as I hate the company.


----------



## suzuki0702

i agree with bladescape..toys are a joke of a truck...but i give em props for stepping up and recalling there p.o.s. and making em right!


----------



## plowguy43

I don't hate Toyota at all, they have some decent vehicles. What makes me laugh about all of this is that it seems like Toyota has a strangle hold on the media and the media does whatever it can to make the Big 3 look like crap. There was a recall on the pistons that held up the rear hatch on a caravan a few years back and all of the media were covering it making Chrysler look like crap- I never heard ONE news station say ONE word about the MASSIVE FRAME BREAKAGE Recall on the Tacoma's that spanned the years of 1995-2004. 

I also laugh because God Almighty Toyota decides to cover this all up by saying its the user pushing the floor mats against the pedals (Even though Toyota's driver floor mat is held in place by a plastic tab). 

I think this was something that Toyota had coming to them. They really don't have a vehicle that is leaps and bounds better than anything else. They just have great PR that makes it seem that way.


----------



## show-n-go

Actually the one guy that died, his all weather floormat did stick the gas pedal down.. The normal ones are held in place, and now there is a new hook for the all weather ones. Only about 35% of Toyotas come with the gas pedal that is supposedly failing and it's made by CTS, that company also makes the same gas pedal for Hyundai, Nissan and GM. It's the drive by wire system that is failing. Basically if you own a Toyota all you have to do is look at the pedal, if it has 4 lines in it then your good, if it has 7 then yours is on the list of recall vehicles.


----------



## plowguy43

There was a death recently in Texas and the floor mats were in the trunk. Toyota still doesn't know what exactly is the problem which is why they are stopping production.


----------



## S-205

I will watch my Toyota drive for another 10 years after your american truck sits in a junkyard. Its quality stuff that lasts, no need to hate on it.


----------



## black7.3

So my 79 f-150 thats 31 years old isnt a quality vehicle? 31 years and no junkyard yet...............

In my opinion there all crap, everyone of them Ford, Chevy, Dodge, and Toyota. All over priced and the quality is just not there for what they cost


----------



## ajslands

uh oh, i hope mercer me dosent die,


----------



## show-n-go

plowguy43;976990 said:


> There was a death recently in Texas and the floor mats were in the trunk. Toyota still doesn't know what exactly is the problem which is why they are stopping production.


Actually they are stopping production so that they can ship the parts out to the dealers so we can fix customer cars and the cars on our lot. Toyota only stocks the amount of parts that they need to build X amount of cars. if they are building 100,000 cars then they have 100,000 of each part that they need. So by closing the factory down it allows them to ship all those parts out to fix the cars that are effected. Toyota knows what the problem is, they have already sent out a notice to the dealers on what to do and how to fix it.

I don't care if you love or hate Toyota. I just hate when the media gives out BS information instead of giving out the whole story no matter what it's about.

Remember back in the early 90's what the media did to Suzuki Samuri, Rollover this and that, any truck or sport utility will rollover faster than a car. The dealers went from selling 100 of those a month to less than 30, all because of some talking head misinforming the masses..


----------



## plowguy43

I agree about the media, they did the same with the Isuzu Trooper rollover.

I get the same stuff the dealers do so I won't continue to argue. Yes they think they know the fix and CTS is producing new pedals. Its all not as easy as it sounds though because the number of vehicles that will need replacement pedals basically exceeds the capacity of what CTS produces in an entire year.


----------



## plowguy43

ajslands;977147 said:


> uh oh, i hope mercer me dosent die,


Thats not really funny if its meant that way...


----------



## show-n-go

plowguy43;977214 said:


> I agree about the media, they did the same with the Isuzu Trooper rollover.
> 
> I get the same stuff the dealers do so I won't continue to argue. Yes they think they know the fix and CTS is producing new pedals. Its all not as easy as it sounds though because the number of vehicles that will need replacement pedals basically exceeds the capacity of what CTS produces in an entire year.


Right but Toyota uses more than one compeny to get those parts from, thats part of the reason that only 35% are effected.


----------



## lilweeds

There have been NO deaths related to THIS recall. The deaths were from AFTERMARKET floor mats. Also keep in mind they are keep all there employees EMPLOYED during this. No layoffs. 

Listen you can say what you want, but Toyota spends more money here on parts. Employs more people here then the Big 3 combined and still puts out a good car. There isn't another car company that backs their stuff up like Toyota. Would GM have bought back trucks with 300k on them with a cracked frame. Hell the GM truck frames crack sometimes under warranty and they won't do anything about them. Toyota does. I have seen them do a goodwill warranty on an engine with 125k on it. That is what sets them apart from the others. Give it a break guys.


----------



## PhatSupraTT

"My truck is better than yours! Nuh ahh! Mine is better"

You guys are children. This is an argument that never seems to go away and it really is old.

Mark
Proud owner of 5 problem free Toyotas


----------



## S-205

My uncle who works for toyota explained this to me last night. The media has called it a recall but Toyota has not. He said that it will turn into a recall which means that 2.3 million vehicles will be recalled. AS of right now it isn't a recall. Just to be clear, please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## suzuki0702

your wrong. i didnt know toyota made fourwheelers?????.........................

if its "going" to be a recall.........then what is it?


----------



## murray83

And all this trouble cuz of an electrical issue which years ago was run by a small cable, no sensors,no electrical bugs to work out

Funny thing is GM trucks use a similar style electrical connection as does Ford starting to make me think about any vehicle made after 2000


----------



## MileHigh

SmokeyBacon;979364 said:


> My uncle who works for toyota explained this to me last night. The media has called it a recall but Toyota has not. He said that it will turn into a recall which means that 2.3 million vehicles will be recalled. AS of right now it isn't a recall. Just to be clear, please correct me if I am wrong.


Your Wrong.

The recall has now numbered past 9 Million vehicles in the past few months.

It's worse than a recall...Americans that work at the 3 plants closed are out of money paying for food on the table...

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/01/30/business/30toyota.html


----------



## S-205

I was just going by what I was told but you're right. I guess I was speaking for toyota in Canada and not the states. And to suzuki0702 I have a 1985 4runner as a trail rig, its not a relevant plow truck so its not posted. haha 472 000 km and still going strong.


----------



## MileHigh

Everybody know's that old toyoyo's are pretty reliable.

It's the last several years of production that have tarnished there name...They have lost sight of quality, and are just trying to be the biggest car company around...and end up making POS's.


----------



## Mackman

lilweeds;978946 said:


> Listen you can say what you want, but Toyota spends more money here on parts. Employs more people here then the Big 3 combined.


100% BS.

Back this up with a link or something.

BTW toyotas are junk. I love this is happening to them. :laughing:


----------



## 2COR517

You guys that find this whole situation comical, or glad Toyota is having trouble, are an embarasement. Frankly, you should be ashamed of yourselves. 

At least four people (in the Lexus SUV) have died as a result of accelerator issues. In addition, thousands of Americans have jobs on the line.

Take this opportunity to teach your family members that if they can't stop the car, shift it into neutral.


----------



## sno commander

if you cant figure to put your car in neutral to stop it i dont think you should be driving. i do like how finally there getting some of this info to the public, they always like to keep recalls quiet, im not saying toyotas are junk i just dont think there better than everything else just because it says toyota.


----------



## Newdude

I personally feel that there is no physical cause to this problem. It seems more of a software/computer problem. Some sort of...glitch...something they for some reason can't seem to figure out...

The recent word is that the assembly "sticks," but it doesn't make sense imo.


----------



## lilpusher

According to the Toyota plant here in Indiana they will continue to pay the employees and work them 8 hours a day. So what is a better vehicle one with a japanese name and u s parts or one with a u s name and Japanese parts?


----------



## plowguy43

Sounds easy to just put the car in neutral but before the recall no one knew about this. So the families were just driving around normal and the car would go to full throttle without warning, I'm sure this took people by surprise and that caused the accidents. Its easy to look back and say what you'd do, but unless its actually happened you can't really comment.

Also this IS a recall and yes people have died because of it.


----------



## suzuki0702

shoulda bought american i guess


----------



## Mackman

suzuki0702;982746 said:


> shoulda bought american i guess


ussmileyflagussmileyflag


----------



## murray83

Yes since GM,Ford and Chrysler have never had any issues with their products


----------



## RacingZR

Wow- a few uptight folks around here.
Get the blinders off and over your egos. 
1) The issue is not funny, take 2COR's advice and let someone's misfortune teach a lesson.
2) Your Ford, GM or Dodge hasn't had American steel on it in decades. The designs are even done by overseas firms. Beer and prostitution are about the only things made in America today.
3) From someone who is not too proud or an internet tough guy...........it's okay to not be a brand loyal bonehead. I like my 07 Tundra and my 03 Dodge. They are both great trucks!

You guys sound like idiots bickering about vehicles.


----------



## Evanbrendel

heard something about a solution today on the radio some reinforced steel piece?


----------



## Newdude

RacingZR;983361 said:


> 2) Your Ford, GM or Dodge hasn't had American steel on it in decades. The designs are even done by overseas firms. Beer and prostitution are about the only things made in America today.


Designs overseas? Non-American steel? GM stamps their steel etc. in the US, and they are designed in the US under Ed Welburn and team. The Ram is also designed in the US, by Chrysler Corp. designer Ralph Gilles. Ford, I would assume the same...nice try...


----------



## Mackman

RacingZR;983361 said:


> 2) Your Ford, GM or Dodge hasn't had American steel on it in decades. The designs are even done by overseas firms. Beer and prostitution are about the only things made in America today.


If you say so LMAO


----------



## smoore45

RacingZR;983361 said:


> 2) Your Ford, GM or Dodge hasn't had American steel on it in decades. The designs are even done by overseas firms. Beer and prostitution are about the only things made in America today.


Ford, GM and Chrysler world headquarters are here in the US. I'm staring out the window looking at steam rising from a steel factory that forges the steel for Ford vehicles and sends them to the stamping plant down the road. Ford DESIGN center is in Dearborn, MI, GMs is in Warren, MI and Chrysler Auburn Hills, MI.

I hate it when people post garbage on here and not facts. 

I guess I would be considerd a "Ford Truck Guy", and I am not dancing around with glee for this current Toyota situation. I'm a firm believer in Karma and it can be a b-tch. Not to mention that Ford, GM and Chrysler have all had their own embarassing recalls. Its just Toyotas turn in the barrell and media frenzy.

BTW, here is what Toyota is currently saying the problem is and the proposed fix:

http://pressroom.toyota.com/pr/tms/toyota/srp-view.aspx?id=93534


----------



## RacingZR

And I love getting people fired up on the internet :laughing::laughing:
Oh ya- my Dodge was made in Mexico :salute:


----------



## smoore45

RacingZR;983912 said:


> And I love getting people fired up on the internet :laughing::laughing:


Nice, thanks for being a troll.



RacingZR;983912 said:


> Oh ya- my Dodge was made in Mexico :salute:


Ford, GM, Chrysler, Toyota, Honda, etc etc etc all make vehicles not in America, but that is hardly proof positive that NOTHING is built in America. Glad you have such high regards for the country you live in.


----------



## Averysdad

I like Toyota, some people like Ford or Chevy. Big deal, get over it. They're just trucks.


----------



## plowguy43

Whats funny is that other car companies are now offering $1000 incentives to trade in your Toyota on a new car/truck (Dodge, Hyundai, Ford, so far).


----------



## suzuki0702

plowguy43;984372 said:


> Whats funny is that other car companies are now offering $1000 incentives to trade in your Toyota on a new car/truck (Dodge, Hyundai, Ford, so far).


now thats funny!:laughing: i saw on the news, grandma wankie wants her money back for her car:laughing: sure everyone else has had there problems but the gas pedal being mashed? i dont know if its in their computer programming or what but once again

America - 1 wesport
Japan - -1


----------



## Deere260

That's funny coming from a guy whos user name is Suzuki:laughing:


----------



## suzuki0702

suzuki z400 buddy...americans dont make 4wheelers...ohh wait they do, arctic cats maybe and whats those other junkers .......cant think of it...go ahead and fill in the blank though. good catch though totally forgot about that haha


----------



## BigLou80

Mackman;981876 said:


> 100% BS.
> 
> Back this up with a link or something.
> 
> BTW toyotas are junk. I love this is happening to them. :laughing:


We should all believe him he owns both a Ford and a 6.0 deisel, He knows a lot about junk.

The two largest recalls in history both belong to the blue oval, Both electrical problems and both of them cause car fires. Like a said, if you want to know about junk talk to a ford owner


----------



## BigLou80

lilweeds;978946 said:


> . There isn't another car company that backs their stuff up like Toyota. Would GM have bought back trucks with 300k on them with a cracked frame. Hell the GM truck frames crack sometimes under warranty and they won't do anything about them. Toyota does. I have seen them do a goodwill warranty on an engine with 125k on it. That is what sets them apart from the others. Give it a break guys.


Right, its really hard for me (a loyal GM guy) to imagine them or any of the big three ever buying a truck back, especially after the warranty period is up. I have been trying to wrap my mind around any of the big 3 doing something they were not absolutly forced to do


----------



## the_experience

smoore45;983908 said:


> Ford, GM and Chrysler world headquarters are here in the US. I'm staring out the window looking at steam rising from a steel factory that forges the steel for Ford vehicles and sends them to the stamping plant down the road. Ford DESIGN center is in Dearborn, MI, GMs is in Warren, MI and Chrysler Auburn Hills, MI.
> 
> I hate it when people post garbage on here and not facts.
> 
> I guess I would be considerd a "Ford Truck Guy", and I am not dancing around with glee for this current Toyota situation. I'm a firm believer in Karma and it can be a b-tch. Not to mention that Ford, GM and Chrysler have all had their own embarassing recalls. Its just Toyotas turn in the barrell and media frenzy.
> 
> BTW, here is what Toyota is currently saying the problem is and the proposed fix:
> 
> http://pressroom.toyota.com/pr/tms/toyota/srp-view.aspx?id=93534


Toyota didn't design the part. There are lots of misconceptions about how a car is put together. Toyota speced the part meaning they told another company the constraints in the form of what it needed to do electronically for the computer logic to work and the space in which it needed to fit and other factors such as how it must "feel" to the driver. A secondary firm designed and built the parts. This is why not every Toyota is being recalled. Nippon Denso also built pedal assemblies for Toyota that do exactly the same thing as the CTS ones, but used a far superior design. Different vendors are used because no single vendor typically has the production capability to deliver all of the demanded parts. I can't say for sure why a single design isn't used across the board, but it's not uncommon. Look back at the first Jeeps in WWII. There are specific differences between those manufactured by different companies, but they all met military specifications.

To date no one has died as a result of the gas pedals. The deaths have been because of the floor mat issue. I think that's an important thing to keep in mind when talking about the evils of big business and $$$ vs lives.

I know the idea of an electronic pedal scares a lot of people, but I think that's only because it's new. Electronic pedals allow many many many components to be eliminated from the vehicle and add all kinds of functionality. For instance, it's much easier to do height adjustable pedals without a cable to worry about. How about idle air control? This is no longer a separate unit because of drive by wire. You aren't going to find a cruise control module under the hood of a car with drive by wire because that can be done electronically. Multiple cylinder displacement is only possible because electronic throttles allow the engine to snap the throttle open further as it goes into 4 cylinder mode from 8 without changing pedal location or feel. How about the anti-abuse measures it allows? Throttle by wire will prevent you from starting the engine with the throttle wide open or mashing the gas when there is no oil pressure. It can back off the torque for a few milliseconds during shifts to greatly increase transmission longevity. There are just tons of reasons why drive by wire is a superior system.

What's really interesting is that the failure of the pedal assemblies isn't electronic at all anyway. It's a mechanical failure of the spring that provides return force and that "cable pedal" feel. The friction is lost and the weight of the gas pedal drops it to the floor and sends the potentiometers (yes, there's more than one) to the correct states to command WOT. The PCM doesn't determine that there is a problem because all correlation factors between the potentiometers are within spec and so it gives the go ahead to command the throttle wide open. It's not different than if the throttle return spring on your '75 Chevy breaks except that the weight of the pedal will open the throttle. Of course you aren't going to know your throttle return spring is broken on your carbed vehicle until you push the throttle off idle anyway so it's really no different in that a broken spring is going to cause an unwanted partial or open throttle state.

I think the foreign-american argument is so outdated and full of terrible information, but if you want to add fuel to the fire, the failing part is American designed and American made while the superior design of the Nippon Denso part was of Japanese origin and manufacture. The American company (CTS) at fault can only attribute I believe 6% of their total annual sales to Toyota. The majority of the rest is to other companies. I do not know about the design of the parts used by other carmakers specifically, but it's possible we will see more problems in the future that cross from company to company.

There is a lot of misinformation flying around out there. A lot of it is fueled by both the government and the media, but at the root is a misunderstanding of the technology and the industry. At this point I give credit to Toyota for coming forward and making it right. They could easily hide behind the fact that it is a flawed part from a vendor, but it doesn't make a damn bit of difference...the public demands that the vehicles be fixed and be safe and Toyota is doing everything in their power to do just that.

Let's look back a few years ago at the Firestone/Ford problem. Ultimately it was both a faulty part from a vendor, and some specification issues from Ford that positively resulted in death to people driving Explorers. Did Ford man up and take the blame? No! They blamed Firestone. As I understand it there is STILL litigation in the courts over the issue.

Let's all just step back from this and not let tempers flare and untrue or ill-informed reports be made. There are both lives and jobs at stake so the AMERICAN thing to do would be to stop being so worried about the nameplate on the vehicle and instead look at what the best possible resolution is and how we can prevent problems like this from happening in the future.
[/novel]


----------



## show-n-go

Our service department is now open 9am to 8pm 7 days a week untill al the consumer cars are fixed.. I have never sene a dealer service open later than 5pm ever for any reason.


----------



## plowguy43

the_experience;995041 said:


> Toyota didn't design the part. There are lots of misconceptions about how a car is put together. Toyota speced the part meaning they told another company the constraints in the form of what it needed to do electronically for the computer logic to work and the space in which it needed to fit and other factors such as how it must "feel" to the driver. A secondary firm designed and built the parts. This is why not every Toyota is being recalled. Nippon Denso also built pedal assemblies for Toyota that do exactly the same thing as the CTS ones, but used a far superior design. Different vendors are used because no single vendor typically has the production capability to deliver all of the demanded parts. I can't say for sure why a single design isn't used across the board, but it's not uncommon. Look back at the first Jeeps in WWII. There are specific differences between those manufactured by different companies, but they all met military specifications.
> 
> To date no one has died as a result of the gas pedals. The deaths have been because of the floor mat issue. I think that's an important thing to keep in mind when talking about the evils of big business and $$$ vs lives.
> 
> I know the idea of an electronic pedal scares a lot of people, but I think that's only because it's new. Electronic pedals allow many many many components to be eliminated from the vehicle and add all kinds of functionality. For instance, it's much easier to do height adjustable pedals without a cable to worry about. How about idle air control? This is no longer a separate unit because of drive by wire. You aren't going to find a cruise control module under the hood of a car with drive by wire because that can be done electronically. Multiple cylinder displacement is only possible because electronic throttles allow the engine to snap the throttle open further as it goes into 4 cylinder mode from 8 without changing pedal location or feel. How about the anti-abuse measures it allows? Throttle by wire will prevent you from starting the engine with the throttle wide open or mashing the gas when there is no oil pressure. It can back off the torque for a few milliseconds during shifts to greatly increase transmission longevity. There are just tons of reasons why drive by wire is a superior system.
> 
> What's really interesting is that the failure of the pedal assemblies isn't electronic at all anyway. It's a mechanical failure of the spring that provides return force and that "cable pedal" feel. The friction is lost and the weight of the gas pedal drops it to the floor and sends the potentiometers (yes, there's more than one) to the correct states to command WOT. The PCM doesn't determine that there is a problem because all correlation factors between the potentiometers are within spec and so it gives the go ahead to command the throttle wide open. It's not different than if the throttle return spring on your '75 Chevy breaks except that the weight of the pedal will open the throttle. Of course you aren't going to know your throttle return spring is broken on your carbed vehicle until you push the throttle off idle anyway so it's really no different in that a broken spring is going to cause an unwanted partial or open throttle state.
> 
> I think the foreign-american argument is so outdated and full of terrible information, but if you want to add fuel to the fire, the failing part is American designed and American made while the superior design of the Nippon Denso part was of Japanese origin and manufacture. The American company (CTS) at fault can only attribute I believe 6% of their total annual sales to Toyota. The majority of the rest is to other companies. I do not know about the design of the parts used by other carmakers specifically, but it's possible we will see more problems in the future that cross from company to company.
> 
> There is a lot of misinformation flying around out there. A lot of it is fueled by both the government and the media, but at the root is a misunderstanding of the technology and the industry. At this point I give credit to Toyota for coming forward and making it right. They could easily hide behind the fact that it is a flawed part from a vendor, but it doesn't make a damn bit of difference...the public demands that the vehicles be fixed and be safe and Toyota is doing everything in their power to do just that.
> 
> Let's look back a few years ago at the Firestone/Ford problem. Ultimately it was both a faulty part from a vendor, and some specification issues from Ford that positively resulted in death to people driving Explorers. Did Ford man up and take the blame? No! They blamed Firestone. As I understand it there is STILL litigation in the courts over the issue.
> 
> Let's all just step back from this and not let tempers flare and untrue or ill-informed reports be made. There are both lives and jobs at stake so the AMERICAN thing to do would be to stop being so worried about the nameplate on the vehicle and instead look at what the best possible resolution is and how we can prevent problems like this from happening in the future.
> [/novel]


Umm ok- we'll find out about all of that after Feb 25th when Toyota goes in front of Congress for this:
"Subcommittee chairman Bart Stupak added in a similar statement: "Incidences of sticking accelerators have been ongoing with Toyota vehicles for up to a decade, and have led to a disproportionally high number of deaths. Failure to take every step possible to prevent future deaths or injury is simply unacceptable."

Congress said it wants documentation from Toyota and NHTSA regarding when they first learned about potential safety defects related to sudden unintended acceleration and what actions they have taken to investigate and resolve the hazards.

*NHTSA says sudden-acceleration events in Toyota vehicles have led to 19 deaths in the past decade, nearly twice the number of deaths associated with similar events in cars manufactured by all other automakers combined.* On January 26, Toyota announced that it was halting U.S. sales and production of eight recalled models."

Secondly- No matter what vehicle is recalled, most all of the parts are made by some other company, but its the car manufacturer who gets blamed. Same goes for reliability of the vehicle and Toyota has amazing PR to make everyone think they are the best.


----------



## 2COR517

plowguy43;995883 said:


> Secondly- No matter what vehicle is recalled, most all of the parts are made by some other company, *but its the car manufacturer who gets blamed.* Same goes for reliability of the vehicle and Toyota has amazing PR to make everyone think they are the best.


That is absolutely true.


----------



## the_experience

plowguy43;995883 said:


> Umm ok- we'll find out about all of that after Feb 25th when Toyota goes in front of Congress for this:
> "Subcommittee chairman Bart Stupak added in a similar statement: "Incidences of sticking accelerators have been ongoing with Toyota vehicles for up to a decade, and have led to a disproportionally high number of deaths. Failure to take every step possible to prevent future deaths or injury is simply unacceptable."
> 
> Congress said it wants documentation from Toyota and NHTSA regarding when they first learned about potential safety defects related to sudden unintended acceleration and what actions they have taken to investigate and resolve the hazards.
> 
> *NHTSA says sudden-acceleration events in Toyota vehicles have led to 19 deaths in the past decade, nearly twice the number of deaths associated with similar events in cars manufactured by all other automakers combined.* On January 26, Toyota announced that it was halting U.S. sales and production of eight recalled models."
> 
> Secondly- No matter what vehicle is recalled, most all of the parts are made by some other company, but its the car manufacturer who gets blamed. Same goes for reliability of the vehicle and Toyota has amazing PR to make everyone think they are the best.


Again, those deaths are attributed to the floor mat issue, NOT the faulty pedal assembly according to the last information I received.

Congress people are nearly all lawyers in civilian life. They are every bit as susceptible to the misunderstandings and media persuasion as everyone else and they are catering to what the uninformed public that reelects them demands. I don't think most members of congress truly have a grasp on what the problem is.

The vehicle maker is not always the one that gets blamed. The Exploer/Firestone example I gave is a great example.

I will be the first to admit that Toyota quality has suffered in recent years. The correlation between this and the increase in US supplied and manufactured parts and vehicles is hard to ignore. However, it is my feeling that Toyota has always done an exceptional job in taking care of customers. Perhaps other peoples' opinions of this vary.


----------



## plowguy43

Like I stated before- I like Toyota as a whole, I just know they aren't as good as they are made out to be. I don't think they are any nicer than current GM/Ford vehicles, Nissan is just as nice, and Honda is much nicer all around.

As for the death's believe what you want. Take a look at this article- most of the surge's in acceleration started back in 1999, CTS didn't start making the pedals for Toyota until 2005.

http://articles.latimes.com/2010/jan/30/business/la-fi-toyota-pedal30-2010jan30


----------



## plowguy43

Hmm...I hate to say I told you so, but I told you so. President of Toyota admits yesterday that the "fix" doesn't really "fix" the acceleration problems.


----------



## mycirus

I will tell you that hearing those stories about how they could not stop thier car really makes you think. They had the woman on yesterday testifying about her lexus and she told her story and today I heard the 911 phone call before that family in California lost thier lifes. You hear him say freeway ends in 500 feet and then it shows the aftermath. Really sad.


----------



## show-n-go

mycirus;1011875 said:


> I will tell you that hearing those stories about how they could not stop thier car really makes you think. They had the woman on yesterday testifying about her lexus and she told her story and today I heard the 911 phone call before that family in California lost thier lifes. You hear him say freeway ends in 500 feet and then it shows the aftermath. Really sad.


Whats sad is that people have time to make a phone call but are to stupid to just turn the car off or put in in neutral.

The pedal's don't stick at WOT, they are sticking wherever they are wen it breaks. if your going 20mph then thats where it will stick, if you have the pedal to the floor when it sticks then you will go WOT. I think the government is pushing this so hard so they can give there investment9Gm, Chrysler) a jump start.


----------



## Hedgehog

I have owned several Toyota's and I'm not saying there quality hasn't gone down, but these new stories are blown way out of proportion. The woman crying on the news about her Lexus accelating out of control takes the cake. She stated that she tried all gears including neutral and reverse. How does a car continue to accelerate when the transmission is in neutral. Also, as far as the acceleration problems going back to 1999, I can confirm that back then Toyota used throttle cables. My current 2003 Tacoma still has a cable. I am getting ready to buy a new truck in the next few months. It will either be a GMC, Ford or Tundra. The quality is about equal so it will come down to which I like driving the best and which has the best deal.


----------



## MileHigh




----------



## albhb3

I will watch my Toyota drive for another 10 years after your american truck sits in a junkyard. Its quality stuff that lasts, no need to hate on it.
thats bulletin board material right there


----------



## 2COR517

albhb3;1021884 said:


> thats bulletin board material right there


What is ?......


----------



## CAT 245ME

albhb3;1021884 said:


> I will watch my Toyota drive for another 10 years after your american truck sits in a junkyard.


Probably because the brakes don't work to get it to stop.


----------



## Mackman

CAT 245ME;1022763 said:


> Probably because the brakes don't work to get it to stop.


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## albhb3

sorry guys I was commenting about the guy on page one come on you know I would never buy a Toliet Turdra


----------



## BuffaloJoe

The only reason this is such a big deal is because the gov-mint owns GM. They got to put there competition out of business. I can't count the number of recalls Ford has had on there F and E series trucks and vans in the past 10 years. Chevy, GMC, Dodge/ Chrysler have had them too, but this recall is such a big deal. All these people have to do is pull it out of gear and/or shut it off, not like the Nova that burst in flames. And since when does Congress make the investigations and decisions on matters like this. There job is to create the laws not to interpret and enforce them too. Its called checks and balances. Legislative, Executive, Judiciary.


----------



## BuffaloJoe

show-n-go;995183 said:


> Our service department is now open 9am to 8pm 7 days a week untill al the consumer cars are fixed.. I have never sene a dealer service open later than 5pm ever for any reason.


The Toyota dealer around me was open 24 hrs untill all the problems were fixed.


----------

